# Found a wild baby rabbit



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I need some help, My cat found a baby rabbit. Unfortunatley she was playing with it when i found it. I have it in one of my rabbit hutches on its own. It looks about 3 weeks old. What can I do with it to keep it alive?? It seems abit weak, it has a little wound on its head its not bad tho. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Contact your nearest wildlife rescue centre or RSPCA (or equivalent).

They will treat and rehabilitate it, and release it into a suitable area.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd take it to the vet to be checked over and see what they suggest. The same happened to my mum when one of her cats bought in a baby wild bun. He required veterinary treatment and once this was completely he had become in part domesticated. That was back in 2006 and Hutch as he is called now lives in my garden and is bonded with Roxie a domestic Rex breed rabbit.

One thing I would say though is careful not to stress the baby too much as it can be fatal. That said they told my mum this about Hutch and warned that he probably wouldn't survive more than a couple of weeks. Well he's still going strong at almost 4 years of age and will take treats from your hand and happily jump around you in the run!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Baby British said:


> He required veterinary treatment and once this was completely he had become in part domesticated.


This is why its important that wild animals are dealt with by trained professionals. They can be treated with the minimal of human contact, most likely have company of their own species, then be released back into their natural habitat.

Vet's will only treat if a person is willing to pay. Otherwise the most many will do is euthanise.

A wildlife centre would be the best option.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Contact your nearest wildlife rescue centre or RSPCA (or equivalent).
> 
> They will treat and rehabilitate it, and release it into a suitable area.


Wildlife Centre is the best option the RSPCA will just take it a PTS it, as rabbits are classed as pest and they wont release a rest.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Wildlife Centre is the best option the RSPCA will just take it a PTS it, as rabbits are classed as pest and they wont release a rest.


Not always. There are many RSPCA run and funded wildlfie rehab centres, who take on and release all manner of British wildlife.

They wouldnt be my first port of call though. As 99% of the time they are pretty useless and dont have a clue.


----------

